# Anybody ever convert a yak to a fishing yak?



## iammetalcore (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm about to get my hands on a used kayak at a really good price. I was looking to convert it to a fishing yak... anybody ever do so?


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

yeah, I just did it to my Ocean Yak Frenzy....not too difficult with the right stuff. Pics.


----------



## iammetalcore (Mar 26, 2008)

Awesome job! Thanks for the pics too. Thats pretty much the same route I'll be going then. Thank you!


----------



## tjmrpm04 (May 17, 2007)

iammetalcore said:


> I'm about to get my hands on a used kayak at a really good price. I was looking to convert it to a fishing yak... anybody ever do so?


I have done one and getting ready to do another. The first was a Tandem Blackwater that I converted to be a single person (two person when needed) fishing yak. For that I took out the back seat to allow room for my crate and added two flush mount rod holders behind the crate (back seat).










Then I added a surface mount Scotty Power Lock holder to the front (really didn't need this and dont use it much anymore). 










Now my newer acquition is an Islander Moku that I picked up from a good man on this board. Here is how he rigged it.










I may add a Fish Finder to this in the front but not really sure yet. Also I think I may replace the anchor trolly so that it is more on the side of the yak and out of the way of my legs. Finally I am thinking of replacing the nylon straps in the back tankwell to a bungee rigging. 

As for my suggestions. Depending on the yak you have, you could possibly get by with more rigging to a crate and not have to add much to your yak itself. Also, I would recommend starting off slow and working up. I did the Blue Whale (my tandem) all at once and in hind sight, I wish I would have only done the flush mounts and left the surface mount off yak. Also, I thought I would like having my flush mounts on the angles like I have them (for trolling) but again I wish that those were straight up or just slightly angled to the sides. Anyway, post pic's of what you come up with. I know I love seeing what others do. Gives me ideas for how to do mine.


----------



## kq6 (Dec 16, 2003)

those baby wheels are sooo cute!

ken c


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

kq6 said:


> those baby wheels are sooo cute!
> 
> ken c


????


----------



## kq6 (Dec 16, 2003)

Singletjeff said:


> ????


the first pic, tjmrpmo4's kayak wheels.
its a funny.

ken c


----------



## tjmrpm04 (May 17, 2007)

kq6 said:


> those baby wheels are sooo cute!
> 
> ken c




The wife wouldn't let me out on the open water before I learned how to yak with training wheels!  












Or......that tandem yak is heavy as hell and I used parts around the house to make a makeshift cart.


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

awesome flag and decals Thom


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

LOL, they were so small I missed them....now that is funny


----------



## Kayakist (Jul 25, 2006)

Check out kayakfishingstuff.com. You'll find lots of info and additional pictures on how others have outfitted their yaks.


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

I've done a few. Nothing to difficult about adding rod holders, a trolley and a milk crate.
The hardest part is getting up the nerve to cut and drill holes in something you just bought.


----------



## KingFisherman (May 27, 2008)

Try sckayakfishing.com. There are some great post on rigging your yak.


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

KingFisherman said:


> Try sckayakfishing.com. There are some great post on rigging your yak.


Yes there are
also look at texaskayakfisherman.com

good rigging ideas on both sites.


----------



## KingFisherman (May 27, 2008)

I am on sckayakfishing under the user name matthewhogan and I am also on teaxaskayakfisherman under the user name of Lime Prowler 13. Cant do anything this weekend but the next couple are wide open. Let me know.


----------



## Coffeeguy (May 27, 2006)

Very easily done; like Too Busy said it might seem tough to put holes in it...Remember the carpentry saying, "measure twice, cut once"? Same thing; plan everything out and do layouts if possible before actually drilling, and go with the smallest holes possible. You can always go bigger, but can't make 'em smaller. One thing with flush-mount rod holders (two, actually)...remember they go in at an angle, so make sure you have room and that they don't interfere with storage space. And most of them have open bottoms; I saved the 'circles' I cut out of the hull and epoxied them onto the bottoms of the rod holders so water won't get inside the hull that way. Part of the fun of having a yak is that you can trick it out just the way you want it!


----------

